# Baby Turtle wrist shots



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Casio had a Baby G, Seiko had a Baby Tuna. Here comes my Baby Turtle.

Please share yours.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Let's see a side shot on wrist too.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

zoom out my dude


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet. 

Need mo pics fellow wrist .... brotha!


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Does it have solid end-links? Judging not by photos I’ve seen.


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

the black dial + bracelet is the one I have my eye on. Looks great. Can't wait to snag one!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Need mo pics fellow wrist .... brotha!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Here goes bro ....

View attachment 12752973














I swapped out the diver extension clasp with a strapcode clasp. Desk diver only here .

This is an ideal everyday watch for people with smaller wrists. Super happy so far.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Here goes bro ....
> 
> View attachment 12752973
> View attachment 12752975
> ...


WOWZA!!

That baby look fanf**kingtastic!!

Great photos. That looks like a Seiko I could easily spend $$$ on. Thanks for the extra photos.

Enjoy!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow I really like be little details on this one. The bezel isn't the super tall double notch look on the larger Turtle or SKX. That's a huge plus to me. Drilled lugs. 

Yeah - I'll have to get one. I'm sure that Strapcode will release a variety of bracelets for it too. Let's hope they make a 20-16 variant. That would be awesome!!

Thanks for the great pics. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks All. Here is a lume shot I took last night (sitting next to a DJ36).


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you KoolKat, but we're going to need ALL THE PICTURES!!! Talking every angle, wider out, closer up, etc. etc.! ;D


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice! My blue one says Hi !


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Thank you KoolKat, but we're going to need ALL THE PICTURES!!! Talking every angle, wider out, closer up, etc. etc.! ;D


I'll try ....























Now that we have a Blue and Black Baby, we need a Padi Pepsi Baby please, can someone please help !

I have seen the Padi Pepsi, it is an absolute stunner with that gorgeous arthracite wavy pattern dial (similar to the Omega 007 SMP). If only it had come with a bracelet too (for a die-hard bracelet me).


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Couldn't resist. Got my mini turtle. Plenty of black and a couple of PADI in stores. Blue one is sold out in most stores. BTW, my wrist is 6.5".


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Does it have solid end-links? Judging not by photos I've seen.


This Baby has solid end links.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone have an SKX they can out side by side?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone have an SKX they can out side by side?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


This thread has a SKX on side by side for comparison.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-srpc39k1-small-blue-turtle-4596923-8.html#post44845927


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's an SKX013....and an excellent thread. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dec1968 said:


> That's an SKX013....and an excellent thread.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Oh ya, that the smaller version of SKX.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

If we get proper measurements of the insert (and the bezel itself) we can see what the aftermarket possibilities are.










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> If we get proper measurements of the insert (and the bezel itself) we can see what the aftermarket possibilities are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, its 36 ext dia, 29.5 int dia


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So a Sub style insert would fit... 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Just added a PADI to my growing Turtle family.









I think it goes well with bracelet too.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

The bracelet looks better than I imagined!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

My Turtle family and cousin.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

KoolKat said:


> My Turtle family and cousin.
> 
> View attachment 12757009


The PADI is really tempting. Think I might get it later too.
Hope Seiko release more color variant with these mini turtle!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

flame2000 said:


> Couldn't resist. Got my mini turtle. Plenty of black and a couple of PADI in stores. Blue one is sold out in most stores. BTW, my wrist is 6.5".
> View attachment 12753711


Looks great on you mate, nice choice, congrats.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool, not sure I like the date magnifier but at least it's something different to another normal turtle.

It's definitely not a fake anyway, retains the genuine Seiko tell tale of a misaligned chapter ring (look at the 6 marker to the chapter marks) one's inside the marker, one outside.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

uncleluck said:


> Cool, not sure I like the date magnifier but at least it's something different to another normal turtle.
> 
> It's definitely not a fake anyway, retains the genuine Seiko tell tale of a misaligned chapter ring (look at the 6 marker to the chapter marks) one's inside the marker, one outside.


Its the visual distortion caused by the angle of the photoshot dude. No noticable misalignment on the real thing as far as I can see. Its only a $300 watch btw, so can't really expect rolex QC ;-).


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Really hope Strapcode and Uncle Seiko are getting to work on bracelet options for these beauties.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These look really great (well, except for the cyclops), would you mind sharing some model numbers and a good source where to buy? Thanks a ton gents


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Seppia said:


> These look really great (well, except for the cyclops), would you mind sharing some model numbers and a good source where to buy? Thanks a ton gents


Heres the full line up with model numbers from the Seiko website https://www.seiko-prospex.com









These are now available from seiko AD's across some Asia Pacific countries as far as I am aware. Not sure about the US or EMEA.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Uncle Seiko: Beads of rice please!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks KoolKat



Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 12758847


LOL


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Bit of a lottery draw as far as acurracy goes. While my black turd is running @ +6 spd right out of the box, the PADI is -19spd :-( ! The latter is totally unacceptable (to me). Soo after some diy regulation it is now +1 spd . Hope it stays that way.


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

That round magnifier looks kinda odd to me, it should be a bit more rectangular. It looks like it landed there by accident...


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

KoolKat said:


> Bit of a lottery draw as far as acurracy goes. While my black turd is running @ +6 spd right out of the box, the PADI is -19spd :-( ! The latter is totally unacceptable (to me). Soo after some diy regulation it is now +1 spd . Hope it stays that way.
> 
> View attachment 12760689


Isn't 4R35B with 24 jewels, and 4R35A had 23 jewels? Correct me if am wrong?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

flame2000 said:


> Isn't 4R35B with 24 jewels, and 4R35A had 23 jewels? Correct me if am wrong?


I was wondering too ...









(Source: watch-wiki.org)


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Interestingly on Seiko official website, it just states 4R35 with 23 jewels.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Could someone please measure the width, lug to lug and height?

I'm also wondering if the dial is the same diameter as the SKX007/9.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

VictorAlpha said:


> Could someone please measure the width, lug to lug and height?
> 
> I'm also wondering if the dial is the same diameter as the SKX007/9.


Lug to lug: 43mm
Height: 13mm 
Width: 42.3mm (based on Seiko spec)
Bezel: 39mm


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 12758847


I'm not sure about the green case and brown dial combo on this one. Also looks a bit tall. Can it fit under a long sleeve shirt cuff?


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

ramsey said:


> Zyko - it was this pic that convinced me to buy (and to go with the blue). Ordered from Watches88...can't wait to get it! What size is your wrist? Hoping mine will compliment my wrist as perfectly as your does for you (I'm 7.25"). Cheers and thanks for the great pics.


ramsey - I'm glad to have "helped"... My wrist is 7". Hope you get your watch soon! : ) Glad you liked that pic.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> I'm not sure about the green case and brown dial combo on this one. Also looks a bit tall. Can it fit under a long sleeve shirt cuff?


Yeah the color combination is not the best but it will darken with age. As for height, it actually wears much larger than it looks and it will easily fit under a short sleeve (definitely sleeveless ) shirt.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I am dieing to see this watch on the MM300 rubber


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

loving the rubber strap it's so comfortable as compared to a Nato.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Blue ! How's the accuracy? My Black was running +6spd and the Padi -19spd. I had the latter regulated.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Out of the box, running -1.3s/d on my blue one. Really good for a 4R35B. I love this movement!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ramsey said:


> First impressions...
> 
> The blue is darker & deeper than the Seiko official pictures and some of the previously uploaded wrist shots lead me to believe. In direct sunlight the lighter (almost royal) blue really comes out. In darker areas or rooms a passing eye might assume it's black.
> 
> ...


IMO it doesn't look right, or sit right, on that leather nato. Looks far better on the original silicone strap and its comfortable you say. I'd leave it on that until you try a bracelet.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I would not be surprise if in six months Strapcode has some bracelet options for you.



ramsey said:


> Yup. If anyone knows how to get a bracelet (without buying the SRPC35K1) let me know! Argh.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Said it before and I'll say it again; Uncle Seiko BoR please!!!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

I find the circular date magnifier ridiculous, like it's a raindrop that needs to be wiped off or something..


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jinfaep said:


> I find the circular date magnifier ridiculous, like it's a raindrop that needs to be wiped off or something..


I had this impression at first too. But when I handled the real thing, I actually like the round cyclops as it blends in well with the rounded case and rounded crown design. It is also practical as it makes reading the date that much easier for my aging eyes!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

ramsey said:


> Yup. If anyone knows how to get a bracelet (without buying the SRPC35K1) let me know! Argh.


I asked the local AD here in Singapore and they said they could order the OEM bracelet in. Perhaps you could give your AD a call?

I'm looking for a bracelet myself and am looking at the offerings on watch band center.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Usually in these cases the cheapest and easiest solution is

Buy black baby turd on bracelet
Keep the bracelet
Sell the black baby turd, LNIB (except for the missing bracelet obviously), at a nice discount


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

Saw the baby turtle and grab it.. hard decision on choosing the colors. Want the bracelet as well so black it is! Can't go wrong with black i guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

zyko said:


> I asked the local AD here in Singapore and they said they could order the OEM bracelet in. Perhaps you could give your AD a call?
> 
> I'm looking for a bracelet myself and am looking at the offerings on watch band center.


Me too. I am interested in the OEM bracelet but I don't want another black face diver. I am looking at getting the PADI model later.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

sanovance said:


> Saw the baby turtle and grab it.. hard decision on choosing the colors. Want the bracelet as well so black it is! Can't go wrong with black i guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice. Black and silver goes with everything for work and play. I recommend getting a thin rubber strap also to compliment your bracelet I think it works well with the smallish case profile.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm very tempted by one of these - I reckon it would be a great choice for a SOXA-type mod, especially if someone like Harold makes a beads-of-rice bracelet that would fit it.

Can anyone give me the dimensions of the bezel inserts on these things? It would be pleasing if it could accept SKX-sized inserts.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Just wish they didn’t put that little cyclops on it. Otherwise it would be perfect.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Interesting video on the subject matter.


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Good choice. Black and silver goes with everything for work and play. I recommend getting a thin rubber strap also to compliment your bracelet I think it works well with the smallish case profile.
> 
> View attachment 12786987


Thanks for the suggestion! I am very much into rubber in last 2 years. Only few months back I prefer to wear bracelet. Will not surprise I will wear rubber again, super comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

fishfingers said:


> I'm very tempted by one of these - I reckon it would be a great choice for a SOXA-type mod, especially if someone like Harold makes a beads-of-rice bracelet that would fit it.
> 
> Can anyone give me the dimensions of the bezel inserts on these things? It would be pleasing if it could accept SKX-sized inserts.


Yea I can't help but have my imagination run away with possible SOXA type mods. Praying one day for an orange mini/baby turtle dial cause I'd love to keep those indices as part of the DNA for the mod but with some type of stainless steel bezel insert. gahhhhh this needs to be widely released right meow so I can see everyones mod ideas come to lifeeeeeeee.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Edit: deleted


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> Yea I can't help but have my imagination run away with possible SOXA type mods. Praying one day for an orange mini/baby turtle dial cause I'd love to keep those indices as part of the DNA for the mod but with some type of stainless steel bezel insert. gahhhhh this needs to be widely released right meow so I can see everyones mod ideas come to lifeeeeeeee.


Soxa was the first word comes to my mind when I saw the picture of this watch for the first time. I hope Harold will do a BoR and Doxa bezel for it. I'm not a huge fan of the indices so a Soxa dial will do just fine. I hope by the time custom bezels are available for it the watch will be dirt cheap


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

You have a Zulu strap there, they are thicker than Nato's. Usually you're Nato straps are a bit thinner than you're basic Zulu strap. I think that you will be better off with a Nato. The picture does show it sitting kind of high. But it is what feels good for you that counts. I still can't believe how pleasant that dial is, I mean I caught myself just starring at it. It has a very visual appealing quality to it. I'll be straight up with you if I said that I have several of the Re-issue Turtles and I have been leaning towards smaller dive and small watches in general and this one is "now on my radar", especially with that round cyclops, getting old is no fun, I try not to make it a habit dragging around my glasses everywhere so this cyclops can have it's advantages. Great looking watches.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I do think that there are methods to remove the cyclops by yourself if not swap it out for one without a cyclops. Always best to save original parts and have a certified Seiko Service Center do work if under warranty. And yes you are right, this is one heck of a watch. If I were to sum it up I might say without any hesitation it is a "pleasure to look at." |> |> |>


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Usually in these cases the cheapest and easiest solution is
> 
> Buy black baby turd on bracelet
> Keep the bracelet
> Sell the black baby turd, LNIB (except for the missing bracelet obviously), at a nice discount


Just contact the local Seiko repair Center. You can order the bracelet from the black model. I've done this to get straps and bracelets from both Citizen and Seiko. Way less hassle than selling a watch without a strap or bracelet.

Speaking of this topic...why does the PADI model come with a blue rubber strap while the blue model has a black rubber strap? Seiko used to be way better at offering either the bracelet or strap on each model colour. They really force you to buy more than one watch. I like the blue and PADI but I NEED A BRACELET. So dissapointing.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I find the stock bracelet with solid endlinks that came with my black babe pretty acceptable. So I ordered an additional bracelet for my PADI from Seiko SC (so I don't have to keep swapping around bracelets between the two). They told me it normally takes up to 3 months to arrive.


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi guys. Please enjoy the blue on bracelet in pics below:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Where are these available in the USA? Sorry if it was already posted, but what's the price on these? Thnx

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

sanovance said:


> Hi guys. Please enjoy the blue on bracelet in pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, very cool looking watch ! Is that the original Seiko bracelet? My Seiko SC told me the lead time is 3 months!


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Nice, very cool looking watch ! Is that the original Seiko bracelet? My Seiko SC told me the lead time is 3 months!


Yes original seiko. Robbed from the black one. Ouchh. Hehe

Ya the sales person at the shop that I went said the same thing. 3 months lead time to get the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's the turtle on my 6.3 inch wrist. 

























It is a pretty substantial watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ramsey said:


> How much did you pay for the bracelet? I reached out to the Seiko Repair Center in the US where I'm based and they haven't responded!


Did you know the Baby Turtle is released in Asia only because the smaller case size is considered too small for the US mass market? (Just kidding);-). I ordered the bracelet for around $45.


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Its amazing! Love the blue! Might have to get one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

anyone feel that rubber strap first better? can’t seem to fancy the bracelet. esp the polished parts. anyone know what is the bracelet called? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ohjnxg12345 said:


> anyone feel that rubber strap first better? can't seem to fancy the bracelet. esp the polished parts. anyone know what is the bracelet called?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what u mean. The surface of the bracelet is all satin brushed finish. Only the two sides are polished, which matches the case (i.e. brushed surface/polished sides). I personally prefer the bracelet for both look and versatility. I also prefer a thinner rubber strap to match the smallish case profile instead of the stock rubber strap.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

deleted double post.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

can you tell us what the thickness of the watch is? i'm guessing 13mm,
but hoping it's less...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

peterr said:


> can you tell us what the thickness of the watch is? i'm guessing 13mm,
> but hoping it's less...


12.5mm according to my ruler. I find this thickness and short lugs fit reasonably comfortable underneath my shirt cuff and is not obstrusive at all, if thats what you are concerned about. Hope this helps.


----------



## CaptainNemo (Feb 2, 2013)

PADI version with DD Sapphire fitted.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

^^very nice crystaltimes for the win!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CaptainNemo said:


> PADI version with DD Sapphire fitted.
> View attachment 12802645


Wow ! Very nice mod. Can u pls share where u sourced the crystal? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainNemo (Feb 2, 2013)

We like to be first out of the blocks where Sapphire Crystals are concerned.
Alex - aka Mr.Crystal - Crystaltimes


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Great everyday watch (for Monday to Friday desk divers) !


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

CaptainNemo said:


> PADI version with DD Sapphire fitted.
> View attachment 12802645


Can u pls post more angles?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainNemo (Feb 2, 2013)

DD Sapphire no cyclops date magnifier


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

sorry for my ignorance, i dont see the double dome effect?


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't choose between padi and blue. I really like the blue strap from the padi.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

james_027 said:


> sorry for my ignorance, i dont see the double dome effect?


I believe the sapphire crystal is a flat version.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

flame2000 said:


> This thread has a SKX on side by side for comparison.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-srpc39k1-small-blue-turtle-4596923-8.html#post44845927


Fascinating to see that the baby Turtle has the same lug-to-lug length as the SKX013. That suits me fine, as an SKX013 wearer!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

flame2000 said:


> This thread has a SKX on side by side for comparison.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-srpc39k1-small-blue-turtle-4596923-8.html#post44845927


Fascinating to see that the baby Turtle has the same lug-to-lug length as the SKX013. That suits me fine, as an SKX013 wearer!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

james_027 said:


> sorry for my ignorance, i dont see the double dome effect?


This crystal appears to be their low dome sapphire which would be hard to see at many angles. That same style crystal for the regular Turtle looks awesome.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

ramsey said:


> Get the black w/the bracelet. the blue is dark (too dark) in my opinion and only is truly "blue" in direct sunlight. In most like the blue really just looks dull. The straps are OK but unless you wear a silicone strap regularly you're not going to want to wear the watch on that. The short lug to lug width on the baby T makes NATO straps feel like your watch is sitting too high (at least on my 7.25" wrist). Hence the bracelet suggestion. But to each his own.


Thanks for your comment on the blue part, I'll reconsider it again

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I would be happier with a scaled down turtle. Why did Seiko tweak the design?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

I actually prefer the modified look. case shape, crown, markers. it differentiates it thoroughly to be able to buy both!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think they wanted to make them just different enough to encourage purchasing both. At least that is how it will be working for me, as soon as I can get the mini.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Borrowed the W Jean 19mm waffle from my SLA017. Filled the 1mm gap with spacers. How does it look?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

In Tokyo right now. Visited quite a few watch stores including Bic Camera etc.. No trace of the Baby Turtle. Looks like it is an export model only.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> In Tokyo right now. Visited quite a few watch stores including Bic Camera etc.. No trace of the Baby Turtle. Looks like it is an export model only.


I was in Tokyo last week and have the same finding, checking Seiko Japan website shows no sign of any turtle, big or small, confirms it is export only..
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/

Edit: FYI, I did see one SRP turtle, one Samurai and a SKX(K) in a "watch shop"(not an official Seiko shop) in Haneda airport, probably a reverse import or grey import if you like, of course the price is pretty much retail..


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Wish it has a baby turtle with a blue sunburst dial !!


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome look, the waffle strap matches the dial perfectly.



KoolKat said:


> Borrowed the W Jean 19mm waffle from my SLA017. Filled the 1mm gap with spacers. How does it look?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

You all need to destroy those cyclops.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

No actual baby/mini turtle mods available yet, so I had to go OEM:

- OEM MM300 hands
- Crystaltimes low double dome sapphire

No more Cyclops!

Work done by Duarte Mendonca. Thanks Duarte!

551A2666 by J. L., on Flickr

551A2673 by J. L., on Flickr


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it me, or am I really seeing much better aligned chapter rings here? Not sure if it's the sample size, but given Seiko seemingly hires drunks to install them, it's nothing short of a miracle really.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

That looks nice!



biogon said:


> No actual baby/mini turtle mods available yet, so I had to go OEM:
> 
> - OEM MM300 hands
> - Crystaltimes low double dome sapphire
> ...


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice. I was thinking of going with a double dome on mine.


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

Just playing around with a new close-up achromat...


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a new blue face one for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

fishfingers said:


> I'm very tempted by one of these - I reckon it would be a great choice for a SOXA-type mod, especially if someone like Harold makes a beads-of-rice bracelet that would fit it.
> 
> Can anyone give me the dimensions of the bezel inserts on these things? It would be pleasing if it could accept SKX-sized inserts.


That's exactly what I've been thinking and then saw Harold now offers the parts to do just that. Looks great I think. Now I just have to decide if the Mini is bigger than I'd like on wrist and a good modder to do it.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

biogon said:


> No actual baby/mini turtle mods available yet, so I had to go OEM:
> 
> - OEM MM300 hands
> - Crystaltimes low double dome sapphire
> ...


This looks fantastic.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone willing to part with their Seiko Mini Turtle SS Minute Hand. I'm want to mod my Mini Turtle but I have the SRPC41 and it comes with the red minute hand and I need the SS minute hand for my mod. TIA


----------

